# Real estate job in Dubai



## 624jj81 (May 26, 2016)

Hi i hope someone can offer me some advise… I have been offered a job in Dubai Leasing Real Estate i have done a lot of research online and spoke to a couple of people it seems the general offer is 50% commission no basic or relocation package and thats what i have been offered …. I fully appreciate that to be successful in real estate game in Dubai you have to work hard long hours which i am prepared to do so I'm looking for anyone who knows that with about 5k gbp behind me ill be ok to earn at least 5k a month in Dubai doing this role in Dubai? 

ANY ADVISE IS WELCOME  Thanks in advance


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Best advice is to actually use the search function - you're one of the many people each month who come here to seek advice and they get the same advice (as well as using the search function)

Dubai real Estate has a large surplus of commission only real estate agents and you'll most likely lose all of your money.

The reason you're getting the offer is there are few gullible real estate idiots left in Dubai. They all bailed out when their money ran out.


----------



## 624jj81 (May 26, 2016)

So your saying theres no money at all in selling real estate? they have a team of over 40 brokers I can't imagine they are all out of money..? Whats the real estate market like out there at the moment from research it seems that its not as good as it used to be however has picked up and is now stable.


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

The general consensus seems to be that prices will continue to fall during 2016 but start to recover next year.


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Just curious, how the do the commission-only real estate jobs work? 

50% of what? of the commission earned, split between you and the agency?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

624jj81 said:


> So your saying theres no money at all in selling real estate? they have a team of over 40 brokers I can't imagine they are all out of money..? Whats the real estate market like out there at the moment from research it seems that its not as good as it used to be however has picked up and is now stable.


Hi,
I know quite a few real estate agents and most of them have spouses who have "proper" paying jobs. This means is does not matter if they earn no money - as their living expenses are covered by their spouses.
Personally, I would not be coming to work here as an estate agent if I was the sole breadwinner for the family.
Even if I were coming here alone, I would not like the idea of a commission only role.
The companies with 40 brokers don't care how many people they employ - as their wage bill is paid by the clients commission.
If no properties were sold or let in any given month - their wage bill is zero!
Many companies rely on the agents either being sponsored by their spouses - saving on work visa fees or they rely on the agents staying on visit visas and doing visa runs every 30 days (which is illegal). They are reluctant to pay for a 2 year work visa, when a high percentage of their staff will not earn enough to continue, spend all their savings and go back to their home country (and tell all their friends that they just had the time of their life in Dubai).
If anybody comes on here and says that they already live in Dubai, their spouse is working and they are getting bored sitting at home doing nothing - then I would tell them that an estate agent job is a great idea to help them earn some extra money to fund their brunch and designer shoe habits. 
As these people are not fighting for every deal - compared with the people who really need the money - they come across as less desparate and have a much higher success rate in closing deals.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Real Estate market is stable? Not at the moment it's not. It's falling and is predicted to continue to do so throughout the year.

Tough times. As we recommended to someone else with the same questions last week - don't do it.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The UAE is going through a downturn at the moment, lots of people are losing their positions and having to leave the country.

So there's going to be an increase in availability, combine these points with the glut of real estate agents all vying to lease the property and you can imagine how much fun it is not going to be.

The only real continuous influx of personnel to the country seems to be the annual migration of teachers in (and the equivalent outbound migration) and of course the Real Estate Agents.

You only have to see how many times these questions are asked of the forum, yet try searching for someone professing to have succeeded in the industry and you'll then see the true picture.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Ask yourself whether you'd accept a job at home on the same terms.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

this was about a week or so back http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/1064394-help-me-please.html

Literally dozens of threads about this with the same advice. It is risky, works for some, but does not work well for a LOT of people


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

hunainlalani said:


> May you tell me what decision you made and share your experience? just for increasing my knowledge


OP's Last Activity: 29th May 2016 10:04 AM

I don't think they came over


----------

